# Aristo frog



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I have a frog on a Aristo LH wide radias switch that needs replacing. Does anyone have the part # for the latest frog?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

go to the online store. 

where it says "our item number" enter "frog" (no quotes) 

Yep, the part number is FROG .... 

Greg


----------

